# How to make these bows



## Mirror

Hi these are hair bows and in fashion .
Is any simple patterns available , do we need to use ribbon or we can use any nice fabrics . 

What clips and glues you recommend.


----------



## mombr4

have you tried doing a search for hair bows.

I'm sure there are many online, and probably many video also.


----------



## Mirror

mombr4 said:


> have you tried doing a search for hair bows.
> 
> I'm sure there are many online, and probably many video also.


Thank you


----------



## lsdlong

You tube has tons of tutorials


----------



## mombr4

Mirror said:


> Thank you


your very welcome


----------



## Mirror

lsdlong said:


> You tube has tons of tutorials


Thank you .


----------



## Mirror

Thank you yes you tube got a lot . To seal them do we have to use glue gun or any easy alternative super glue etc or if sew with needle . Which one is the best . Which heat guns are good .


----------



## Mirror




----------



## Mirror




----------



## barbarafletcher

YouTube is the best website.....
Whatever you need to know....


----------



## Mirror

barbarafletcher said:


> YouTube is the best website.....
> Whatever you need to know....


Thanks I looked there are many . I am looking from where I can buy ribbons and clips cheap as making to give to charity so making few . As far they used fabric etc that is amazing as well .


----------



## NCAknitter

tutorial for bow is here:


----------



## mirl56

barbarafletcher said:


> YouTube is the best website.....
> Whatever you need to know....


Isn't that the truth! From making a bow, braiding hair, 1001 different ways to wear a scarf, changing the oil in your car, doing a tune up on a car to anything else you can think of - it's there on YouTube!!


----------



## Dusti

maybe this?


----------



## Dusti

...or how about a "BAT" bow...since Halloween is coming.

directions (hopefully)



Note: this is a translation…hope you can work it out from this.

You need:

This bow is made with black faux leather but you could use any material you like.
Protractor
white chalk
scissors
needle
black yarn
craft glue
an old hair clip



1. paint on the back of the artificial leather with chalk and a ruler is an isosceles triangle. This is best to make a 7 ½” long line, which is the base of the triangle. (Ie at 9 cm) make perpendicular thereto in the middle with the protractor a likewise 7” long stroke upwards. Now connect the edges. 
In addition, 5 draw parallel lines to the base, only at a distance of about 5/8”, then at ever shorter intervals. Within these lines at the edge of each paint distorted semicircles that it just looks like bat wings.

2. Cut.

3. Approximately Cut 11 ¾” yarn, make a stop knot and thread the needle. Sew along the perpendicular to the base centerline with simple stitches, a stitch about 1 cm long. Thus, the synthetic leather and simplifies the loop.


4. Leather pushed together, tighten yarn and tie a knot to secure the loop. 

5. From leather scraps cut a small strip, about 5/8" to 3/4" wide and 2.36"long. 

6. Wrap strips around the middle of the bat loop and glue back. 

7. Coat the Barrette with adhesive and press loop in the desired position.


----------



## Mirror

mirl56 said:


> Isn't that the truth! From making a bow, braiding hair, 1001 different ways to wear a scarf, changing the oil in your car, doing a tune up on a car to anything else you can think of - it's there on YouTube!!


 I call YouTube Mother as in past you go to mum now go to YouTube.


----------



## Mirror

Dusti said:


> maybe this?


V nice


----------



## Parrishththgt

Dusti said:


> ...or how about a "BAT" bow...since Halloween is coming.
> 
> directions (hopefully)
> 
> Note: this is a translation…hope you can work it out from this.
> 
> You need:
> 
> This bow is made with black faux leather but you could use any material you like.
> Protractor
> white chalk
> scissors
> needle
> black yarn
> craft glue
> an old hair clip
> 
> 1. paint on the back of the artificial leather with chalk and a ruler is an isosceles triangle. This is best to make a 7 ½" long line, which is the base of the triangle. (Ie at 9 cm) make perpendicular thereto in the middle with the protractor a likewise 7" long stroke upwards. Now connect the edges.
> In addition, 5 draw parallel lines to the base, only at a distance of about 5/8", then at ever shorter intervals. Within these lines at the edge of each paint distorted semicircles that it just looks like bat wings.
> 
> 2. Cut.
> 
> 3. Approximately Cut 11 ¾" yarn, make a stop knot and thread the needle. Sew along the perpendicular to the base centerline with simple stitches, a stitch about 1 cm long. Thus, the synthetic leather and simplifies the loop.
> 
> 4. Leather pushed together, tighten yarn and tie a knot to secure the loop.
> 
> 5. From leather scraps cut a small strip, about 5/8" to 3/4" wide and 2.36"long.
> 
> 6. Wrap strips around the middle of the bat loop and glue back.
> 
> 7. Coat the Barrette with adhesive and press loop in the desired position.


Now that is cute and worth the time. The previous tutorial took WAY to long to make a bow that you could easily just tie. This gives you something different and cute.


----------



## dollknitter

Really cool, love the bats...thanks


----------



## Cronewbie

Dusti said:


> maybe this?


That is a beautiful bow. The tutorial looks easy enough to follow. TFS.


----------



## Cronewbie

Dusti said:


> ...or how about a "BAT" bow...since Halloween is coming.
> 
> directions (hopefully)
> 
> Note: this is a translation…hope you can work it out from this.
> 
> You need:
> 
> This bow is made with black faux leather but you could use any material you like.
> Protractor
> white chalk
> scissors
> needle
> black yarn
> craft glue
> an old hair clip
> 
> 1. paint on the back of the artificial leather with chalk and a ruler is an isosceles triangle. This is best to make a 7 ½" long line, which is the base of the triangle. (Ie at 9 cm) make perpendicular thereto in the middle with the protractor a likewise 7" long stroke upwards. Now connect the edges.
> In addition, 5 draw parallel lines to the base, only at a distance of about 5/8", then at ever shorter intervals. Within these lines at the edge of each paint distorted semicircles that it just looks like bat wings.
> 
> 2. Cut.
> 
> 3. Approximately Cut 11 ¾" yarn, make a stop knot and thread the needle. Sew along the perpendicular to the base centerline with simple stitches, a stitch about 1 cm long. Thus, the synthetic leather and simplifies the loop.
> 
> 4. Leather pushed together, tighten yarn and tie a knot to secure the loop.
> 
> 5. From leather scraps cut a small strip, about 5/8" to 3/4" wide and 2.36"long.
> 
> 6. Wrap strips around the middle of the bat loop and glue back.
> 
> 7. Coat the Barrette with adhesive and press loop in the desired position.


Love this one, too! Great bows. TFS


----------



## CAS50

I think you could use satin for these bows and string or fabric glue or hot glue gun to hold them together. https://www.craftsy.com/blog/2014/05/making-paper-bows/


----------



## CAS50

What a neat idea!



Dusti said:


> ...or how about a "BAT" bow...since Halloween is coming.
> 
> directions (hopefully)
> 
> Note: this is a translation…hope you can work it out from this.
> 
> You need:
> 
> This bow is made with black faux leather but you could use any material you like.
> Protractor
> white chalk
> scissors
> needle
> black yarn
> craft glue
> an old hair clip
> 
> 1. paint on the back of the artificial leather with chalk and a ruler is an isosceles triangle. This is best to make a 7 ½" long line, which is the base of the triangle. (Ie at 9 cm) make perpendicular thereto in the middle with the protractor a likewise 7" long stroke upwards. Now connect the edges.
> In addition, 5 draw parallel lines to the base, only at a distance of about 5/8", then at ever shorter intervals. Within these lines at the edge of each paint distorted semicircles that it just looks like bat wings.
> 
> 2. Cut.
> 
> 3. Approximately Cut 11 ¾" yarn, make a stop knot and thread the needle. Sew along the perpendicular to the base centerline with simple stitches, a stitch about 1 cm long. Thus, the synthetic leather and simplifies the loop.
> 
> 4. Leather pushed together, tighten yarn and tie a knot to secure the loop.
> 
> 5. From leather scraps cut a small strip, about 5/8" to 3/4" wide and 2.36"long.
> 
> 6. Wrap strips around the middle of the bat loop and glue back.
> 
> 7. Coat the Barrette with adhesive and press loop in the desired position.


----------



## Dottie Kon

Ribbon won't fray along the edges whereas fabric will. If you make a fabric tube and turn it right side out, press well, then you could make it into a bow but it would most likely be bulky Also, you would still have to hem at least one end (the other you could have stitched when you stitched the length of the tube. I love the bat bow! Very clever!


----------



## CAS50

This came in my email this morning, cute little bows:
http://sweetredpoppy.com/diy-girls-skinny-hair-bows/

I just thought of something, you may not have a sewing machine. These are made from fabric tubes so you would need a sewing machine to make them.


----------



## Mirror

CAS50 said:


> This came in my email this morning, cute little bows:
> http://sweetredpoppy.com/diy-girls-skinny-hair-bows/
> 
> I just thought of something, you may not have a sewing machine. These are made from fabric tubes so you would need a sewing machine to make them.


Thank you very good .


----------



## Cronewbie

Dottie Kon said:


> Ribbon won't fray along the edges whereas fabric will. If you make a fabric tube and turn it right side out, press well, then you could make it into a bow but it would most likely be bulky Also, you would still have to hem at least one end (the other you could have stitched when you stitched the length of the tube. I love the bat bow! Very clever!


When I was making bows for my gd, I would cut the ribbon with a wood burning tool. This sealed the cuts and stopped the ribbon from fraying. Ribbon ends will fray if you don't do something to seal the cuts you make,.


----------



## Mirror

Cronewbie said:


> When I was making bows for my gd, I would cut the ribbon with a wood burning tool. This sealed the cuts and stopped the ribbon from fraying. Ribbon ends will fray if you don't do something to seal the cuts you make,.


Which tool is that .


----------



## Cronewbie

Mirror said:


> Which tool is that .


You can get them from walmart or hobby lobby. They are pretty common.


----------



## Mirror

Instead ribbon what else we can use .


----------

